# Variador Velocidad motor AC monofasico



## mgd88p (Ago 10, 2011)

Buenas, 

Tengo un motor Ac 120Vac con una corriente de 5.6A, una fuerza de 1/3 y 1753RPM, y necesito implementarle un variador de velocidad, ya se le implemento un variador 



con un triac y un diac pero este no resulto ya que la corriente generada al arranque es muy alta y se le cambio por un triac de 16A y un fusible de 30A y aun asi quemo el Fusible, entonces estaba pensando aislar la etapa de control con la de potencia, mediante un optocoplador y un pwm con un Lm555, pero me lleva a la siguiente pregunta necesito una fuente aparte para conectar el pwm cierto?

si alguien tiene otra forma para Variarle la velocidad a ese motor se lo agradeceria.

Gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 10, 2011)

la forma es esa, generar un pwm controlado digital con un 555 o alguno mejor...y luego darle potencia a travez de tiristores de potencia.


----------



## luisgrillo (Ago 10, 2011)

Para hacer variador de velocidad para motor de CA, necesitas rectificar el voltaje de entrada y filtrarlo, generas tu PWM con tu circuito favorito, sea un 555, tl494 o cualquiera que conoscas, y regulas el tiempo de conduccion para la velocidad del giro.

Con ese que hicste, solo estas regulando la corriente que pasa atravez del motor.
El torque que genera tu motor con el circuto que tienes, es muy bajo, necesitas entregar el voltaje alto para generar el torque.


----------



## mgd88p (Ago 10, 2011)

Gracias, por la pronta respuesta.. voy a tratar de manejar por medio de pwm con un Lm555 y ponerle rectificacion, una pregunta mas, y que pena molestar si alguien me podria ayudar con un circuito de pwm con Lm555, el cual se varie el pulso mediante potenciometro.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 10, 2011)

Para variar la velocidad de un motor de CA (Tipo "Jaula de Ardilla") necesitas un variador de frecuencia.
El variador de frecuencia "Genera" una frecuencia (Variable) de alta tensión con la que se alimenta al motor.


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 22, 2013)

La frecuencia máxima para un variador es la de linea? Es decir 50/60Hz? Siempre hay que implementar las rampas de aceleración/desaceleración?

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2013)

No , los variadores pueden tener salidas superiores a los 50/60 Hz y hacer que un motor gire a mas rpm que sus nominales.

Obvio que se debe evaluar cuidadosamente ese uso


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 23, 2013)

anthony123 dijo:


> La frecuencia máxima para un variador es la de linea?  Es decir 50/60Hz


Los variadores de frecuencia emplean como alimentación la tensión de línea rectificada y filtrada, así que hasta allí llegó la frecuencia de línea.


> . . . ? Siempre hay que implementar las rampas de aceleración/desaceleración?


Sip.
Protegen al variador, a la línea de alimentación y a la máquina que mueve el motor.


----------



## opamp (Abr 23, 2013)

Como te indican DOSMETROS y Fogonazo, si necesitas ir a velocidades  superiores a la de red tienes que disminuir la carga a mover ya que el variador tiene una limitación en potencia electrica, puedes ir a más velocidad que la red pero con cargas más livianas.


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 23, 2013)

Mi pregunta es porque estoy desarrollando un variador discreto (con PWM similar a un amplificador de audio clase D) para un motor monofásico.

Mi idea es tener un generador senoidal de 5 a 60Hz aproximadamente que pueda ser modulado por voltaje para implementar las rampas de subida y bajada.

Estaba pensando en un microcontrolador para la función anterior pero todavía la estoy evaluando dado al poco manejo que poseo con tales dispositivos.

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## idem258 (Jul 26, 2013)

anthony123 dijo:


> Mi pregunta es porque estoy desarrollando un variador discreto (con PWM similar a un amplificador de audio clase D) para un motor monofásico.
> 
> Mi idea es tener un generador senoidal de 5 a 60Hz aproximadamente que pueda ser modulado por voltaje para implementar las rampas de subida y bajada.
> 
> ...



Antony, como vas con tu proyecto? yo recien lo estoy empezando, pienso usar un IRF 2110 + mosfets? como lo haces tu?


----------



## Efren cordero (Mar 7, 2016)

luisgrillo dijo:


> Para hacer variador de velocidad para motor de CA, necesitas rectificar el voltaje de entrada y filtrarlo, generas tu PWM con tu circuito favorito, sea un 555, tl494 o cualquiera que conoscas, y regulas el tiempo de conduccion para la velocidad del giro.
> 
> Con ese que hicste, solo estas regulando la corriente que pasa atravez del motor.
> El torque que genera tu motor con el circuto que tienes, es muy bajo, necesitas entregar el voltaje alto para generar el torque.




Que tal, podrias ayudarme pasarme  un circuito de como podria ser para regular las RPM de un motor de 1.5hp, gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2016)

Efren cordero dijo:


> Que tal, podrias ayudarme pasarme  un circuito de como podria ser para regular las RPM de un motor de 1.5hp, gracias.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construccion-variador-frecuencia-131/


----------



## danny90 (May 18, 2016)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> la forma es esa, generar un pwm controlado digital con un 555 o alguno mejor...y luego darle potencia a travez de tiristores de potencia.



es posible usar este circuito





para controlar la velocidad de un motor de ventiladora AC de 220, tengo un plc s7-1200


----------



## facufra (Feb 17, 2017)

Hola!, puedo manejar un motor monofásico de 1HP con este tipo de dimmer?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2017)

facufra dijo:


> Hola!, puedo manejar un motor monofásico de 1HP con este tipo de dimmer?



*Nop*            .


----------



## MeeT (Abr 21, 2017)

Hola.
Como manejo la velocidad de un motor monofasico de 1/2HP????
Gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 21, 2017)

Hola, ese tema se ha tratado muchas veces. Si hablamos de un motor a inducción, la velocidad se varía en función de la fcia. de alimentación al mismo.
Por otro lado, algunos dimerizan a éste tipo de motor. Si bien el resultado pareciera ser el mismo, lo único que se está haciendo es, debilitar el par motor hasta igualar al par resistivo, el cual logra reducir la velocidad del rotor.
En resumen, no es buena idea éste método y mucho menos si arranca bajo carga.


----------

